# Recognize this archer?



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone recognize this soon to be famous person?

[IMG]http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad176/slickville/PaulRyanHunting2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

With luck, he will be our next VP.

huntin1


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

huntin1 said:


> With luck, he will be our next VP.
> 
> huntin1


AMEN!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

and president for eight years after that. I don't want to wish time away, but it would be great to survive and be past Obama and Romney. 
Blacks voted for him because he is black. Now I noticed ranchers that say they are conservative are voting for (Hmmm can't even remember his name at the moment) because he wears a hat. Great to see Ryan with a bow, but I'll vote for him because he is the only conservative of the bunch.

I better not say any more or I'll have to move this topic to the political form. Carry on.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Fabulous!
At first I was gonna say a young Aaron Rodgers.Same woods anyway.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Ryan interview on bow hunting hitting the newsstands on the 4th of September (Deer & Deer Hunting). The interview was prior to his selection as Romney's running mate.

To download the full article:
http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/


----------

